# Fluval Edge MR16 LED mod with pics



## Arkaeus (Mar 5, 2010)

*Continued*

Still trying to figure out the arranging of the tank =P


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Those things are bright!!!!
Nice work


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work...can u post some add'l details? Did you have to get new bulb sockets? Any other mods needed to get these bulbs in?

We need to get a PAR meter circulating among the edge owners .


----------



## Arkaeus (Mar 5, 2010)

tuonor, I have more details on my page describing it in more detail. Yes, you do need to get new bulb sockets. The ones I purchased were from the same site I purchased the bulbs from. They are the exact same size but the 2 holes are bigger to fit both MR11 and MR16. After you unscrew 8 screws from the arm swing that holds the lights (this includes the 2 that hold each light bulbs in place) the top plastic piece comes off. When you look on the inside you can see 2 wire nuts connecting the light wires to the on/off switch. I had to cut these wires to install the new sockets. 
http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=200
You will notice these are the exact same size/wire length as the old MR11 however the holes are bigger. If you have wire crimps, wire nuts or butt connectors this process should only take about 15 minutes if not shorter for disassemble/reassemble. IF anybody has any questions feel free to ask, I will help to the best of my ability.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the additional deets, sounds like an easy bolt-in mod.

Post some updates when you get it scaped and let us know how the LED bulbs hold up over time.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

great idea, nice work.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaatttt!
i love it !


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

How much brighter are the mr16 than the mr11's? Do you think that mr16's are sufficient for growing HC? What about HC + mr11's? Thanks


----------



## Arkaeus (Mar 5, 2010)

sammyman, are you talking about how much brighter than the original MR11's? If so I will put it this way... after I installed the LED MR16's I was so shocked I literally just stood there in a dark room starring at my tank for almost 10 minutes before realizing it! It is a huge difference. If you are trying to get some HC growing its not brightness you are worried about. From what I gather from everybody else its Lumens. The MR11 LED's are 150 Lumens x2 =300 the MR16's are 240 lumens for a total of 480 Lumens. In a tank that small I would imagine almost 200 Lumens being a huge difference! HC requires a LOT of light to grow from my experience. If I was to attempt HC in the Fluval Edge I would say MR16's are a must as well as the coralife mod with ferts. Look around the forum I know they have a few people growing HC in their Fluvals =P


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

It seems like I read a lot of contradicting things about growing HC. Either I read it is a low to moderate lighting plant, or people say you need just about as much light as possible! So, that is why I was wondering. Either way, the MR16's look fantastic!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone that says that HC is a low light plant is 100% wrong.

To optimize its growth, you'll need at least 3 wpg of light and CO2.


----------



## Arkaeus (Mar 5, 2010)

I have HC in my 55 gallon with T5ho lighting and pressurized co2. IMO with low light HC will survive but, it will not flourish (branch out with growth to cover a tank) unless you have a least 3wpg. In my 55 I only have a little over 2wpg and the branching out is so slow there are times I have to measure the spots where I placed the HC just to make sure its growing. Is the HC healthy? I would say so, I received it yellow and brown yet now its a beautiful green and goes great in the tank.
If you ave to attempt to grow HC in lower light tanks I would set the tank up with water just a few centimeters above the substrate. IMO you have a better chance of maximizing light output without water and trying to grow it damp with ferts.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME HM does much better in low light than HC. People frequently confuse the two.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> Anyone that says that HC is a low light plant is 100% wrong.
> 
> To optimize its growth, you'll need at least 3 wpg of light and CO2.


I have grown HC successfully without CO2 (or excel) but not low light. Low enough light where I didn't have any algae for the life of the tank (again, no CO2). I would say 3wpg (not that I abide by that rule) would be more than needed, unless we are talking nano's. In a normal tank where the rule kind of, sort of applies, 2 wpg would be more than fine, in my experience. 

Sorry for any high jacking of the thread.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

TLE041 said:


> Anyone that says that HC is a low light plant is 100% wrong.
> 
> To optimize its growth, you'll need at least 3 wpg of light and CO2.


I would like to suggest that they just have much more patience than you:hihi:

I've done it, it just grows very, very slowly. I was amazed it grew to be honest, it started from a random clipping in some moss and filled up the front of a 10g with just some sand as the substrate. 

-Andrew


----------

